# Bufferimage bei einem Frame



## Geistiger µll (9. Okt 2004)

Ich habe ein Problem bei einem Spiel, das Doublebuffering haben soll: Ich habe ein Image erstellt, male die Grafik hinein, aber Ich kann die Methode drawImage nicht benutzen: Der Comüpiler will ein ImageObserver haben, eine Instanz akzektiert er nicht. In der Meldung steht, man muss eine class als Parameter übergeben, HELFT MIR!!!


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Okt 2004)

Und wenn du noch so sehr "HELFT MIR" schreist, wenn die Frage unverständlich ist, wird dir keiner antworten.

Also formulier das ganze noch mal in Ruhe und am besten in deutscher Rechtschreibung neu.

Wenn es das ist, was du meinst: Als ImageObserver Objekt kannst du zum Beispiel einen Frame benutzen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Okt 2004)

Zum Thema Doublebuffering wurde in diesem Forum auch schon einiges zusammen getragen. Benutze bitte mal die Suchfunktion, dann wirst Du auch sicher fündig.


----------



## Geistiger µll (12. Okt 2004)

Mein Jikes-Compiler gibt mir einen Error, wenn ich in einem Frame schreibe: 

```
buffer=createImage();
g=getGraphics();
g.drawImage(0,0,buffer, this);
```
Oder muss ich 
	
	
	
	





```
g.drawImage(0,0,buffer, (Frame) this);
```
 oder  etwa 
	
	
	
	





```
g.drawImage(0, 0 ,buffer, (ImageObserver) this);
```
 schreiben? Wenn ich nur this schreibe, Dann kommt die Fehlermeldung: No applicalbe mathod found: drawImage(int, int, image,  Game) //Game ist der Frame des Spiels. Ich hoffe, das war verständlicher formuliert.


----------



## Beni (12. Okt 2004)

Nö, du musst nur die Argumente _in der richtigen Reihenfolge_ hinschreiben.

siehe...


----------

